

Spider Builds Decoy Imitations to Deflect Predators - ComputerGuru
http://news.bbc.co.uk/earth/hi/earth_news/newsid_8135000/8135844.stm

======
randomwalker
Original paper: <http://dx.doi.org/10.1016/j.anbehav.2009.05.017>

